# Ищу ноты! Помогите, пожалуйста!



## Pawls2013 (14 Авг 2014)

Очень нужны ноты - M. Vigneau "Trash Mazurka" Пожалуйста! Нигде не могу найти! [email protected]


----------



## Pawls2013 (14 Авг 2014)

это разве ноты? я думал что просто аудио


----------



## Pawls2013 (14 Авг 2014)

Да дело не в платно или бесплатно. я куплю ноты, это не проблема. дело в том что это не ноты, а mp3 трэк


----------



## Pawls2013 (14 Авг 2014)

Не повезло) там нету


----------



## sever (11 Июн 2016)

Очень нужны ноты - M. Vigneau "Trash Mazurka" Пожалуйста! Нигде не могу найти)
[email protected]


----------

